# MRTG:  Problem mit Target



## anbae (23. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab das Problem das ich keine Daten per snmp bekomme. Beim ausführen von mrtg erhalte ich immer diese Fehlermeldung:

<b>SNMPGET Problem for ifInOctets.2 ifOutOctets.2 sysUptime sysName on public@192.168.60.1:::::1:v4only  at /usr/bin/mrtg line 1836
ERROR: Target[server][_IN_] 'enterprises.5040.1.2.1.1.3.1.1. $target->[0]{$mode} ' (eval): Bareword "enterprises" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 6) line 1.

ERROR: Target[server][_OUT_] 'enterprises.5040.1.2.1.1.3.1.1. $target->[0]{$mode} ' (eval): Bareword "enterprises" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 7) line 1. </b>


Ich vermute das der Target Befehl irgendwie falsch ist, denn wenn ich in der Shell:
<b>
#snmpget -v 1 -c public 192.168.60.1 enterprises.5040.1.2.1.1.3.1.1.3
</b>
eingebe, bekomme ich die Daten geschickt. Mein Target Befehl lautet:
<b>
Target[SERVER]: enterprises.5040.1.2.1.1.3.1.1.2ublic@192.168.60.1:::::1
</b>

Habt ihr eine Idee an was das liegen könnte? 


DANKE !

mfg
Andreas


----------

